# "Big Fish" Stocklist - 125G



## GABBA (Jun 3, 2011)

G'day. I Currently have a 125G tank measuring 4ft x 2ft x 2ft. I am now having a think about setting up a "Big Fish" tank. I'd like to stock the tank with a few different "big fish".
Could you please suggest a few different species of bigger fish that can be kept together. I will assume it's ONE of each species unless you say otherwise.

Please, in your list only suggest fish that are compatible with each other and will suit a tank of this size.

Thanks.


----------



## FishFanatic245 (Oct 17, 2012)

lots of nice fish out there,
you looking for cichlids or preds/hunters?
a nice well known large cichlid is the oscar. i think a breeding pair would fit nicely in that tank.
some preds are spiny eels (not true eels), bichirs (group), snakeheads, knife fish, large catfish (group), bala sharks (group),and ropefish. you may even be interested in the chinese high fin banned shark, they are coldwater and grow to 3 geet but rather slowly (2-3'' a year apparently).


----------



## GABBA (Jun 3, 2011)

Hi. Thanks for the reply. I am more interested in the CA Cichlids, as they are probably easier for me to acquire (apart from the Bala Shark).

I do like Oscars but my only hesitation about them is you can only add two and that's it. If possible I would like to have atleast 4 or 5 fish in the tank.

Two particular fish I have in mind is the Jack Dempsey and the Blood Parrot. Are these two fish compatible with each other or is one too agreesive for the other?

If these two are compatible with each other, please tell me another two or three that would work well with these two. Keeping in mind the size of my tank.

Thanks a heap.


----------



## FishFanatic245 (Oct 17, 2012)

ya, sorry bout that. when i was typing i was just thinking large cool fish, hmmm. before i clicked on this to view your comment i was like oh, it is on the CA cichlids section, i think he may be interested in some cichlids, lol. don't really know much about cichlids apart from angels so i will let someone else give some suggestions.


----------



## BIG_B (Aug 9, 2012)

Hm I think your biggest problem length. You should be ok with a jack and blood parrot. Maby some dither fish. Could put something else like tx cichlid as well. A 6' tank would give u more options. The problem is territory, they may start fighting


----------



## BIG_B (Aug 9, 2012)

Thought a little bit. If i had your tank I would go with JD, Texas Cichlid. 1 or 2 medium sized ie...convict, firemouth, salvini. School of something like 3"+ barb. And some catfish. Would need a good amount of filtration.


----------



## CinBos (Feb 24, 2012)

Take a look at my stock. Maybe it will help with some ideas. I have alot of what has been mentioned and then some. Just click on my username and it will bring you to my sig, which has everything.


----------



## verbal (Aug 16, 2011)

I would stick with those that aren't super aggressive with a 4 foot tank. I think something like a Green Terror, Severum and larger pleco could work well. I think a royal pleco, might be a good option for the pleco. The "common" ones generally get too big. You also probably could add an oddball like an eel or birchir, but I don't have experience with those fish and they might get out competed for food.


----------



## FishFanatic245 (Oct 17, 2012)

i would not put an eel in a cichlid tank, the only ones that will probably not get pick on would be the larger ones ex)tire track or fire), and the only one i know of that would be the appropriate size for that tank because it is only 4 foot would be the peacock eel. not speaking from exprience but i did a lot of research when i was going to get one.


----------



## Zombie Cichlid (Jun 26, 2012)

The most beautiful cichlid i've ever kept is the EBJD.
The Red Spotted Severum is great as well.
And both are not very aggressive and make good tank mates.
A Tiger Oscar is also a good suggestion.


----------

